# 6. Seerosen-Garten- Festival



## Kiki (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
Ich weis nicht ob ich in dieser Rubrik richtig bin, aber ich versuch´s mal.

War schon mal jemand in Fuldatal beim Seerosen-Garten- Festival der Fa. Bollerhey?
Lohnt sich das ? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich da mal morgen vorbeischaue, brauche noch eine schöne kleine Seerose für meinen "Terrassenteich" und evtl. eine für meinen anderen Teich.


----------

